# Puppies coming soon



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

So, I got blasted when I posted on the Main Discussion Thread. I have 2 Cavalier/Bichon mixes that were bred to each other. A lot of people are extremely anti - these hybrid mixes. These dogs are so sweet, and great pets with the best of both breeds. We are expecting puppies the first week in December. We are really excited about this, so I hope I don't get negative energy from this post. Mama is doing well, and the ultrasound showed 9 or 10 pups. If I get "positive energy" from this post, I will keep a thread going with the progress and pictures of the pups.
Keep it positive folks! :--big_grin:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Well,hope the delivery goes well and that we can see the pictures of them,growing up!.
Note aside,this breeding is,certainly, not ideal as I believe in breeding purebred dogs.I,also,hope that the parents,are OFA tested,for each breeds,health problems as the Cavalier is well-known,for heart problems!.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry, can't keep it positive when you purposely bred 2 mutts to create more mutts. Do a Petfinder search and see the amount of bichon mixes in shelters. Please leave the breeding to people who actually know what they're doing.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

While I am happy that the female is doing well, I'm "positive" that I will never condone such a breeding, especially when it comes to the health issues that are rarely, if ever, addressed, and I am also "positive" that the labeling of these dogs as "hybrids" is incorrect. That said, I hope that your girl has no problems delivering such a large litter, and that they all find loving_, _responsible (read that "will spay and neuter and not perpetuate more mixed breed dogs"), and most importantly_, forever _homes.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope, sorry, can't be 'positive' about adding to the pet population with mixed breed pups where I'm willing to bed neither parent has had any health clearances (I would own a cav if it wasn't for the huge health issues - did you check to see if either parent was affected? do you know what the health issues are and how they affect the dog?).

We have a local puppy mill/byb/hvb here that 'specializes' in bichon/shi tzu things, pumps them out like crazy and the classifieds are full of them as well. Seen a lot of nasty temperments, horrible bites and just 'ugly' conformation on them (front ends where you wonder how the dog actually walks and know they'll have issues when they get old ugly). 

My favorite saying is that even otterhound puppies are cute, but that doesn't mean everyone should breed and own otterhounds (and if you've met an otterhound you'd understand).

I hope for the puppy's sake you are going to insist that all the buyers spay and neuter and you do the same with your dogs when possible - there are lots of those exact mixes waiting for homes in rescues.

Lana


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

May I ask why you decided to breed them? 

I am definitely not supportive of purposely breeding mutts. I am sure your dogs are very sweet but no dogs should be bred without proper health clearances... it just is not fair for any of the puppies who will grow up with health problems. 

With all that said, the deed is done and I hope that everything goes well for the mother... 9 or 10 pups does sound like a lot for such a small dog. Please get yourself educated on whelping and raising puppies before the delivery in a couple of weeks.... there is a LOT to be learned and there is SO MUCH that can go wrong.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Bender said:


> ...
> *I hope for the puppy's sake you are going to insist that all the buyers spay and neuter and you do the same with your dogs when possible - there are lots of those exact mixes waiting for homes in rescues.*


 
I just saw this in your post and it is an excellent idea, although not highly enforceable with mutts.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

esSJay said:


> I just saw this in your post and it is an excellent idea, although not highly enforceable with mutts.


Well this is one case where I'd support early spay and neuter, perhaps the OP will consider looking into having the entire litter done before they go to their forever homes, as a service to the new owners as well as to ensure that she's doing the right thing.

One could hope... all to often people buy a puppy, do the math of the purchase price times the number of puppies and decide to breed too....:doh: 

Lana


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

And.....what is your asking price of the so called "hybrids"?


----------



## Amerz (Nov 23, 2009)

I think you should make a sizable donation to your local shelter since your mutt breeding will take away homes from the thousands of mix breeds already in need of a home. 

A hybrid is a cross between two unlike SPECIES, not two different breeds. Breeding dogs because they are nice pets is not a good enough reason to breed. Its because of this kind of logic that we are dealing with overpopulation of pet quality animals, not to mention the genetic defects that get passed down through these breedings because proper clearances were not completed. 

I find it strange that in your other post this was all a huge "accident" and yet on this one it appears as if it were planned all along. I don't condone the breeding of mixed breeds when there is already an overabundance in need of a home, sorry! Had the tone of this post been a bit more regretful of the action, I might have responded differently. However, I am getting a "neener-neener, I don't care what you think" vibe from this post. 

I hope the dam continues to do well. Do you have a breeding mentor to assist you with the whelping? I am sure that the breeders here can attest to how much can go wrong with whelping a litter. Its not easy, and can get really expensive if your girl needs a c-section. Hopefully your vet can offer some suggestions.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

How much are the puppies?


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

9 or 10 pups is a huge little for these little dogs. I do hope the female is getting excellent vet care. I never could find out if you have done a litter before, or how old she was. But I am sure your vet you have seen has addressed these issues with you. When is she due?


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

She is due around the 5th of December. I have an excellent vet, who has been with me right along. I also have the health certs on both the mother's and father's parents.
As far as price goes, I am not sure yet. A few are spoken for by family and friends. I will see how much this is going to run, and try to cover my expenses. I am not taking deposits, nor a list. I also have been in touch with a few breeders that I know who will help out through this.
If you are interested, you can email me through this site, my email is listed.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm wondering why you would post this when you already said you got blasted in another discussion. You obviously know how everyone feels about it... so why would you post something so snarky?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

skeller said:


> She is due around the 5th of December. I have an excellent vet, who has been with me right along. I also have the health certs on both the mother's and father's parents.
> As far as price goes, I am not sure yet. A few are spoken for by family and friends. I will see how much this is going to run, and try to cover my expenses. I am not taking deposits, nor a list. I also have been in touch with a few breeders that I know who will help out through this.
> If you are interested, you can email me through this site, my email is listed.


 
What type of 'heath certs' do you have? An overall bill of good health from a vet?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I'm confused because in your original thread on the subject you made it seem like it was a total mistake. But, it wasn't??


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am just wondering why you are posting this breeding on this forum. GRF is about purebred golden retrievers although many members have and love other breeds of dogs and mixed breed dogs that they have gotten through rescue. Most of the members are opposed to breeding mixed breed dogs. I'm sure you could find an online group that would share your excitement about your upcoming litter but this isn't it.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Good idea about the donation to the shelter- and another one- give the pups away, and have the owners give the money to the shelter of their choice. ( proven by their receipt on when they take the puppy).


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

I do have a golden retriever, and I have been a frequent poster on this forum. I have met many nice people here, and I just thought I would share this news. I have found that lately, people have not been as nice here as they have been before. I do not feel the need to explain myself, or defend myself here. I do not see the need to be accusatory to others either. I have often seen posts that I have not agreed with, or just had a differing opinion with other golden owners. I simply ignore those posts, I do not point fingers, nor do I accuse anyone of wrongdoing.
I did think that this category was for "other pets" meaning any pet other than a golden retriever. I did not know that it excluded mixed breeds.
And also, I do quite a bit of rescue work for my local shelter. I also donate generously. Thank you all for you advice, which I think was not as well meaning as it may seem.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

skeller said:


> I do have a golden retriever, and I have been a frequent poster on this forum. I have met many nice people here, and I just thought I would share this news. I have found that lately, people have not been as nice here as they have been before. I do not feel the need to explain myself, or defend myself here. I do not see the need to be accusatory to others either. I have often seen posts that I have not agreed with, or just had a differing opinion with other golden owners. I simply ignore those posts, I do not point fingers, nor do I accuse anyone of wrongdoing.
> I did think that this category was for "other pets" meaning any pet other than a golden retriever. I did not know that it excluded mixed breeds.
> And also, I do quite a bit of rescue work for my local shelter. I also donate generously. Thank you all for you advice, which I think was not as well meaning as it may seem.


You first make it sound like an accident, and then you sound like you're proud about it... then you say you've been here for a while... does it really surprise you the response you're getting? Really?

We don't mind mixed breeds. Many of us have some as well.

It's irresponsible breeding and ADDING TO THE POPULATION that we don't like. You do rescue work for your shelter, you should know what it's like. 

I think it's really unfair for you to expect people to congratulate you and welcome you with open arms when you've clearly done something that many of us are against.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

The best dogs i've ever owned were mix breed... but this wasn't the smartest of ideas. Puppies are very very cute and fun but wow they are a handfull!!!

as stated before that is a very large litter for a small breed and there is a high chance of losing one or two. The pups are VERY messy too!!! You need to be on top of the shots as well which wont be cheap for that many of them. 

I took in a jack russel mix that was left with her brother - both not fixed. She got preggo and the "owner" tried to shoot her in the head with a 12 guage. We were there when she came back home. He told us what he did and was about to take her back out to shoot her again but I took her. She had 8 beautiful healthy pups but my god they wrecked the room I kept them in!! It was very hard finding GOOD homes for them and keeping up with everything. They all got their first shots (I worked for a vet so that helped) but I also worked at the animal shelter cleaning kennels. I would come home from there and clean their outside kennel. I would NEVER get around them until I cleaned up from the vet... never crossed my mind that I could pick up Parvo from cleaning at the shelter. Only ONE pup was saved and was able to go to a good home. It was VERY hard.

In the end I got the mother fixed and found her a good home but i'd NEVER do it again.

I hope your prepaired for this!! And good luck!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Are you prepared for this girl to hae a c-section delivery? As small as she is, carrying 9-10 puppies, it is a high probability. Both Cavs and Bichon are know to have difficulties whelping. The well being of this dog is of great concern to me. I hop that your vet, or the breeders who you say are on board to help you, have given you the information necessary to prepare for this litter. Do you have a whelping box? Will you recognize the signs of impending labor? Will you recognize signs of something going wrong, either with the dam or the whelps? 
Given that you supposedly did not know that a bitch in season can get pregnant, perhaps you do not know that this is a messy, nasty, and potentially heartbreaking business, and not just Poof! You wake up and there are 10 fluffy little puppies nursing contentedly in an immaculate little bed...

I have to say, I am really shocked, here. In your initial posts, you indicate that this was an accident, no one in your home, including you, knew that a allowing a intact male and an in season female to be together might result in a pregnancy. And especially since you say that you do work for your local rescue shelter. It boggles my mind...

All that said, PLEASE make sure that you are prepared for this, and for any possible emergencies that might arise. It could make a life or death difference.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Are you prepared for this girl to hae a c-section delivery? As small as she is, carrying 9-10 puppies, it is a high probability. Both Cavs and Bichon are know to have difficulties whelping. The well being of this dog is of great concern to me. I hop that your vet, or the breeders who you say are on board to help you, have given you the information necessary to prepare for this litter. Do you have a whelping box? Will you recognize the signs of impending labor? Will you recognize signs of something going wrong, either with the dam or the whelps?
> Given that you supposedly did not know that a bitch in season can get pregnant, perhaps you do not know that this is a messy, nasty, and potentially heartbreaking business, and not just Poof! You wake up and there are 10 fluffy little puppies nursing contentedly in an immaculate little bed...
> 
> I have to say, I am really shocked, here. In your initial posts, you indicate that this was an accident, no one in your home, including you, knew that a allowing a intact male and an in season female to be together might result in a pregnancy. And especially since you say that you do work for your local rescue shelter. It boggles my mind...
> ...


Yes, we do have the whelping box, and all of the supplies that my vet and the breeder told us to have. We have a heat lamp. I am taking her temperature 2x a day. My vets number and the emergency clinic are posted by every phone. We were to the vet on Monday, and we are aware of what to look for. My sister in law studied animal husbandry in college and delivered many different kinds of animals. She will be here with us as soon as she goes into labor. She lives 5 miles from us.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

this whole situation makes me very sad.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Suanne, I defended you in the other thread and believed it when you stated this breeding was an accident.
It doesn't sound now like it was and if you do volunteer in shelters, you would know how overpopulated the world is with mixed breed dogs and how many lives are ended in shelters. : (
That many pups is so dangerous for a small dog! This whole situation I now find appalling.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

So, I am done posting here, no need for any more replies. So sorry to have appalled so many of you.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Debles said:


> Suanne, I defended you in the other thread and believed it when you stated this breeding was an accident.
> It doesn't sound now like it was and if you do volunteer in shelters, you would know how overpopulated the world is with mixed breed dogs and how many lives are ended in shelters. : (
> That many pups is so dangerous for a small dog! This whole situation I now find appalling.


 Agreed in all directions.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

skeller said:


> Yes, we do have the whelping box, and all of the supplies that my vet and the breeder told us to have. We have a heat lamp. I am taking her temperature 2x a day. My vets number and the emergency clinic are posted by every phone. We were to the vet on Monday, and we are aware of what to look for. My sister in law studied animal husbandry in college and delivered many different kinds of animals. She will be here with us as soon as she goes into labor. She lives 5 miles from us.


 
Good deal. I hope all goes well.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Good deal. I hope all goes well.


Thank you so much. Your good wishes really do mean a lot.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Why stop posting because people don't agree with what you're doing?? I had people giving me a hard time because I said I didn't have $300+ to spend on GETTING a golden. I found one at my local shelter and paid $40 for her and a $50 deposit which I got back after her free spay. She's now living a wonderful life with me and we're as happy as can be and I get positive feed back on other things. And now I have that money I saved to buy her bones and other things to chew on since these wonderful creatures can eat a 15" rawhide in 2 days. lol


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

LilTuffGirl said:


> And now I have that money I saved to buy her bones and other things to chew on since these wonderful creatures can eat a 15" rawhide in 2 days. lol


and when that wonderful rawhide gets caught in her throat and you have to spend 700+ at the vet, because they DON'T dissolve!!!! you will have it!!!! Not kidding it happened to my mom x2! so beware! like duh! after the first incidence, don't give rawhide!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

LilTuffGirl said:


> Why stop posting because people don't agree with what you're doing?? I had people giving me a hard time because I said I didn't have $300+ to spend on GETTING a golden. I found one at my local shelter and paid $40 for her and a $50 deposit which I got back after her free spay. She's now living a wonderful life with me and we're as happy as can be and I get positive feed back on other things. And now I have that money I saved to buy her bones and other things to chew on since these wonderful creatures can eat a 15" rawhide in 2 days. lol


 Understood. Just felt a little "harshness" from some posts. Yes, watch the rawhide. Our Benny had a major surgery from swallowing a rawhide whole, got larged between his large intestine and small intestine. $3,000.00 later - he is almost 2 now and living a happy life without rawhide. I will keep posting.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Are you prepared for this girl to hae a c-section delivery? As small as she is, carrying 9-10 puppies, it is a high probability.


This is very true!!! My mother who shows her dogs and she is a breeder that had a bill OVER $3000 due to complications with her last litter. She lost all of her pups and the bitch as well. It was heart breaking and very expensive. I was with her the entire time for support. We ended up bringing the puppies home from the vet hospital and hand fed the pups every two hours and they all died anyways. Good luck with the puppies.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

arcane said:


> and when that wonderful rawhide gets caught in her throat and you have to spend 700+ at the vet, because they DON'T dissolve!!!! you will have it!!!! Not kidding it happened to my mom x2! so beware! like duh! after the first incidence, don't give rawhide!


Yup!! And thankfully she eats them in front of me. Oddly she gets them so wet and slobbery then chews lol I had to take her marrow bone away do to large parts breaking off.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I just want to say this. My parents have been in cavaliers for well over 50 years- and a litter of 9 pups is almost unheard of. Secondly the other breed normal litter size is about 3 to no more than 5. Something is not right here.. 
Have you done a ultrasound for heart beats etc? In talking in detail with my parents tonight, to have 9 pups leads to believe there might be a serious problem.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes we did an ultrasound. The father of this litter was one of 10 puppies, 9 survived.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

skeller said:


> Yes we did an ultrasound. The father of this litter was one of 10 puppies, 9 survived.


 the father of this litter? That is huge number -No record shows that breed having 9 pups so is he a pure bred- or also a mutt? 
How do you know so much about the parents past? And how does the breeder of the male or the female feel about this mix breed mating? 
I find it hard to believe they would be supportive if out of " pure bred", club members etc mentality. 
All I know is IF ( WHICH NO WAY IN Gods green earth) one of my borzoi females " accidentally" bred with another breed- I WOULD BE **** ****... 
I do not think this forum is a way for you to " sell puppies" .. and that is how I am perceiving it- ie a free craig list.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I believe both parents are CKC x Bichon mixes.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

borzoimom said:


> the father of this litter? That is huge number -No record shows that breed having 9 pups so is he a pure bred- or also a mutt?
> How do you know so much about the parents past? And how does the breeder of the male or the female feel about this mix breed mating?
> I find it hard to believe they would be supportive if out of " pure bred", club members etc mentality.


I believe both mother and father of this litter are also mixed, so those *breeders* ( term used loosely )shan't care!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You can check out the sire's "breeder" on Facebook Moore's Darlin Cavaliers. Her cavaliers are APRI registered. Anyhow, thinking good thought that this young mom has an uneventful delivery.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

SheetsSM said:


> You can check out the sire's "breeder" on Facebook Moore's Darlin Cavaliers. Her cavaliers are APRI registered. Anyhow, thinking good thought that this young mom has an uneventful delivery.


 Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Heyden (LilTuffGirl) looks like a lovely girl. I can't imagine the forum members would not support you getting a rescue.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> You can check out the sire's "breeder" on Facebook Moore's Darlin Cavaliers. Her cavaliers are APRI registered. Anyhow, thinking good thought that this young mom has an uneventful delivery.


 
APRI "registration" -The Registry of Choice for "breeders" of every imaginable "poo" or other mutt, and also those who have been suspended from _real_ registries such as the AKC, the UKC, and the _real _CKC - Canadian Kennel Club, NOT Continental Kennel Club...

Yep. Send us a picture of your dog and we'll register it. We don't need no stinkin' pedigrees... :doh:


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Skeller, I can't tell by your avatar how big or small the mom to be is. How about putting a pic. up so we can see the dog that is carrying 9-10 pups


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Susan6953 said:


> Heyden (LilTuffGirl) looks like a lovely girl. I can't imagine the forum members would not support you getting a rescue.


They didn't like the fact I said I couldn't/wouldn't afford $300 for just. The dog and would rather have more in the bank for the vet. Then there was rants about craigslist dogs and all of the sort. I just took the good info I could get and shrugged the rest off. I'm not a big fan of craigslist dog giver awayers but it's not the dogs fault.


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Packleader said:


> Skeller, I can't tell by your avatar how big or small the mom to be is. How about putting a pic. up so we can see the dog that is carrying 9-10 pups


Here she is with Benny our Golden Retriever and Max,the father. Her pre pregnancy weight was 22 lbs. She is on the right hand side, sitting up.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Benny's gorgeous!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

kdmarsh said:


> Benny's gorgeous!


 Thank you.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

The reason she is having so many is because they are mutts. If it was someone who worked hard to carefully breed to excellent representation of a pure breed there would probably only be a couple...Murphys Law you know. Be careful of the need for c-section or emergency. Be prepared we just had a litter of 10 around here and it is a lot of work. You better get a postal scale so you can weigh them a couple of times a day to make sure they are growing and their is plenty of milk to go around. Things can change for the worst very fast. Watch for mastitis which can be dangerous. The milk demand can overflow her. 

Just because the parents are sweet is not the reason to breed a dog. If that was the case almost every golden should be breed. I am sure there are 1000's of people on this forum that think their golden's temperment is breeding worthy. I had a fantastic girl that was the most sweetest angel every. Love for everyone, other animals, was gentle, kind, super smart and very patient. I still fixed her. She was not the best representation of what was correct for a golden. She was very small only around 45 - 50 lbs, little ears....a runt that never grew up. If it were temperment yes she was special but there is so much more to breeding to improve. The worst part is others would have breed her and called them something like tea-cups goldens, mini goldens, designer goldens or some other name so they could cash in on selling dogs that fill our shelters today.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I'm wondering why you would post this when you already said you got blasted in another discussion. You obviously know how everyone feels about it... so why would you post something so snarky?


 
Wow I'm impressed with your assertiveness and blunt honest talk!! Could I be rubbing off on you? Poor thing!!


Hmm, to go with the convo here....gee, I really hope the mom and the babies are okay. I am going to have to pretty much ditto Mssjnnfers comments and general attitude. I love the idea of having whomever get the puppies make a donation to a shelter vrs paying you. Or at the very least, for each puppy that survives, get that many people to adopt a shelter pet. At least then your karma will be more even.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MGMF said:


> The worst part is others would have breed her and called them something like tea-cups goldens, mini goldens, designer goldens or some other name so they could cash in on selling dogs that fill our shelters today.


Somebody is already doing this and calling the dogs "comfort retrievers." Sad, no?


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

tippykayak, That is sad. Some people make me so upset how un-educated, selfish or greedy they could be.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

MGMF said:


> tippykayak, That is sad. Some people make me so upset how un-educated, selfish or greedy they could be.


Yeah - I find that more and more often I am disappointed in what people are breeding and why they're breeding - but I'm not at all surprised...


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

11 puppies born 12/06/09. Mama and babies are all doing well. She did a great job, did everything herself. Puppies are gaining weight.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Pleased to hear that all went well,with the delivery and that mum and pups are doing well.


----------



## Amerz (Nov 23, 2009)

skeller said:


> 11 puppies born 12/06/09. Mama and babies are all doing well. She did a great job, did everything herself. Puppies are gaining weight.


Awesome. And 11 more potential shelter mutts enter the population. Let us all pause and jump for joy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't approve of what I consider to be indiscriminate breeding since all of my dogs and cats have been shelter rescues for found after being abandoned. they are also all neutered or spayed.

I am glad the mother and pups are fine since I wouldn't want any animal to not be, but you have added to the pet overpopulation and IMO for profit.

yep, little and big mixes are cute as heck and can make exellent pets, but too many pets are unwanted and uncared for.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I, as well, am thankful this momma doggie survived this whelping, 11 puppies is an enormous litter for even our large breeds! I do not condone what you have done, deliberate or otherwise. I sure hope she is spayed once these puppies are weaned.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

While I am glad that mom and the puppies are doing well, I am very very sad this was allowed to happen... I wish I did not even read this thread... I hope mommy is spayed once this is all over...


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

The curious thing is how much you are selling them for?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Amerz said:


> Awesome. And 11 more potential shelter mutts enter the population. Let us all pause and jump for joy.


No kidding. This whole thread just makes me sick. I'm surprised that it wasn't shut down a long time ago.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

skeller said:


> I do have a golden retriever, and I have been a frequent poster on this forum. I have met many nice people here, and I just thought I would share this news. I have found that lately, people have not been as nice here as they have been before. I do not feel the need to explain myself, or defend myself here. I do not see the need to be accusatory to others either. I have often seen posts that I have not agreed with, or just had a differing opinion with other golden owners. I simply ignore those posts, I do not point fingers, nor do I accuse anyone of wrongdoing.
> I did think that this category was for "other pets" meaning any pet other than a golden retriever. I did not know that it excluded mixed breeds.
> And also, I do quite a bit of rescue work for my local shelter. I also donate generously. Thank you all for you advice, which I think was not as well meaning as it may seem.


Congrats. I bet the puppies turn out real cute, as both Cavaliers and Bichons are adorable dogs.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

MGMF said:


> The curious thing is how much you are selling them for?


note: this has been asked previously and never answered  11 pups, wow windfall!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

arcane said:


> note: this has been asked previously and never answered  11 pups, wow windfall!


Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

While i cannot say that i condone this breeding (accidental or not...why were the parent's NOT fixed? ) i can say that i am very happy mom and pups are doing well (so far). I can also say that i'm a bit bummed out by all the negative response here. 

I feel like lots of the posts have a bit of a "holier than thow" vibe, in that, if you feel so terribly for the dogs in shelters, why did any of us purchase a puppy? Just because it's pure breed? Maybe every single one of us should have apopted a dog from the shelter? By buying a puppy, pure breed or not, we are contributing to the over population of dogs. I hate to even say that because i often feel like i should have "saved" a dog that really needed it instead of buying a prue breed (even tho he is, in my mind, the very best dog in the whole world and the love of my life ). I admit that pure breeds are, without a doubt, not the majority in shelter, but some do still end up there. 

I hope that nobody gets ugly with me for this post, but i'm feeling very sympathetic for skeller right now. I feel badly about some of the posts here. Maybe i'm being overly emotional about this...hmmm. 

Now that i've blabbed on and on...please, please, please get those parents fixed! Even though my dog is pure breed, with excellent clearance, health certs and such on both sides, i did not even think about breeding him as i do not want to add to the over population of dogs either...pure breed or otherwise. 

I do not want to offend ANYONE here, but wanted to put in my two cents, for what it's worth.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Zeppelin said:


> I feel like lots of the posts have a bit of a "holier than thow" vibe, in that, if you feel so terribly for the dogs in shelters, why did any of us purchase a puppy? Just because it's pure breed? Maybe every single one of us should have apopted a dog from the shelter? By buying a puppy, pure breed or not, we are contributing to the over population of dogs. I hate to even say that because i often feel like i should have "saved" a dog that really needed it instead of buying a prue breed (even tho he is, in my mind, the very best dog in the whole world and the love of my life ). I admit that pure breeds are, without a doubt, not the majority in shelter, but some do still end up there.


Many of us who posted to this thread and the other one she started actually only have rescue dogs or mixed breeds. Both of my goldens came from the rescue I foster for and my Jasmine is a lab/golden mix who I purchased from an ad in the paper almost 9 years ago (before I had a clue!). In general, you are preaching to the choir.

To me, it is unacceptable for anyone to breed "designer" dogs. Even more so when they try to play it off like it was some sort of mistake, when it obviously wasn't. Now there are 11 more puppies who need homes. And a breeder who will be counting the moolah they are making off from this "accidental" breeding.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Many of us who posted to this thread and the other one she started actually only have rescue dogs or mixed breeds. Both of my goldens came from the rescue I foster for and my Jasmine is a lab/golden mix who I purchased from an ad in the paper almost 9 years ago (before I had a clue!). In general, you are preaching to the choir.
> 
> To me, it is unacceptable for anyone to breed "designer" dogs. Even more so when they try to play it off like it was some sort of mistake, when it obviously wasn't. Now there are 11 more puppies who need homes. And a breeder who will be counting the moolah they are making off from this "accidental" breeding.


An excellent point! I understand your position completely. 

Honestly, i meant no offense. Sometimes, i ramble and things dont come across as i envisioned it my head...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Zeppelin said:


> An excellent point! I understand your position completely.
> 
> Honestly, i meant no offense. Sometimes, i ramble and things dont come across as i envisioned it my head...


Oh, I didn't take offense. A lot of people just plain don't realize that you can get a wonderful purebred golden from a rescue. When they see my dogs, they assume I bought them. That just gives me the chance to let them know about the fantastic dogs we have in our rescue.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm happy to see that Mom and puppies are doing well.

Since so many purebred dogs end up in shelters I am not sure the problem that lands mutts in shelters is that they are mutts. I imagine a lot of it has to do with the fact that they are often given away outside grocery stores, etc, to people who really haven't thought through the decision to get a dog and find out it is more work than they expected. I imagine if these pups families are as carefully chosen as the families buying purebreds from a reputable golden breeder they won't have much increased incidence of ending up in shelters.

I don't approve of this breeding either but I don't think that dooms the pups to ending up in shelters.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Even responsible breeding is doomed without also providing responsible placement.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Even responsible breeding is doomed without also providing responsible placement.


agreed, however it is my experience, alot of these designer dogs are posted on "get quick sites" with very little thought put into the adopters homes or situations...my hope for these puppies are such that they get wonderful forever homes..responsible or not they did not ask to be born.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

skeller said:


> 11 puppies born 12/06/09. Mama and babies are all doing well. She did a great job, did everything herself. Puppies are gaining weight.


Congratulations! Do you have any pictures to post? I'd love to see them.


----------

